# Gainward bringt GeForce GTX260 GS Goes like Hell



## xTc (14. Februar 2009)

*Gainward bringt auf Basis der neuen 55nm GTX260 eine übertaktete Version auf den Markt. Dabei handelt es sich um die GeForce GTX260 Golden Sample - Goes like Hell.*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die _GeForce GTX260 Golden Sample - Goes like Hell_ erinnert aufgrund des Kühlers stark an die HD4870X² Golden Sample - Goes like Hell. Allerdings belegt der Kühler bei der GTX260 nur 2 Slots, nicht wie bei der HD4870X² drei.

Die neue GeForce GTX260 taktet angeblich mit 650MHz (GPU), 1.400MHz (Shader) und 1.200MHz (Speicher). Die Karte soll ca. 250,00 Euro kosten. Ab wann sie erhältlich sein wird, ist aktuell noch unbekannt.

Quelle:
Gainward readies 55nm GTX260 GS GLH ! - VR-Zone IT & Lifestyle Forum!

Gainward ετοιμάζει την GTX260 GS GLH !!! - CPUsers


----------



## Bloemfontein (14. Februar 2009)

Nachdem sie die GTX260 55nm mit neuem Kühleer herausgebracht haben, passt das jetzt, finde ich sehr schön
der kühler sieht mal wieder sehr schön aus


----------



## msix38 (14. Februar 2009)

Wäre ja mal ne Konkurrenz zur XFX "BE"


----------



## xTc (14. Februar 2009)

msix38 schrieb:


> Wäre ja mal ne Konkurrenz zur XFX "BE"



Da wäre mir aber eine XFX GTX260 Black Edition lieber. Allein schon wegen dem schwarzem PCB. 


Gruß


----------



## quantenslipstream (14. Februar 2009)

xTc schrieb:


> Da wäre mir aber eine XFX GTX260 Black Edition lieber. Allein schon wegen dem schwarzem PCB.
> 
> 
> Gruß


 
Die gibts aber nicht in 55nm Fertigung.


----------



## push@max (14. Februar 2009)

Ist der Kühler eigentlich gut? Oder ist er laut?


----------



## FortunaGamer (14. Februar 2009)

Schade das die Karte nicht schon früher gab dann hätte ich mir die Gehollt hatte nur gute erfahrung bei Gainward karten mit eigenen Kühler. Schön leiste und kühlen super.


----------



## Gamiac (15. Februar 2009)

Wenn sie so abgeht wie die 88 gt gs von gainward dann ist es die beste g-force die es gibt . Wenn mir nicht der 3er propeller vom ac 8800 extreme die lüftersteuerung meiner ultra zerschossen hätte wäre das ne echte Option . Habe mich erstmal voll geärgert und dann habe ich 2 120er draufgeschnallt . Über die spannungswandler nen unhörbaren coolink mit 800 umdrehungen und über dem g80 nen regelbaren Thermaltake so ein oranges monster den man von unhörbar auf orkanartige 2xxx drehzahlen regeln kann fürs benchen optimal und da die beiden 120er auch noch überstehen helfen sie beim kamineffekt im haf auch gleich mit . alles in allem die beste Luftkühlug die ich bis jetzt auf ner Ultra gesehen hab weil gehört hab ich sie seit dem nicht mehr . Das lauteste in meinem GamerPC ist jetzt der Lüfter vom achilles und der ist echt erträglich und die ultra packt 8500 und gesammt 10500 mit dem Q6600 beim Vantage . Wenn ihr also ne günstige Ultra bekommen könnt und 1680x1050 zockt die reicht locker bis direkt x11 rauskommt . Hier noch ein Tipp von mir : bei amazon auf seite 5 bei den grakas habe ich ne gtx8800 fur 100€ gesehen und auf seite 14 oder 15 gibt es ne single slot 88gt mit 256mb v-ram für 66€ . Als physix net schlecht oder . Würde ich mir vieleicht auch holen muss aber im moment etwas langsam machen .


----------



## Der Dudelsack (15. Februar 2009)

Ich finde die Karte auch ganz schön.
Vor allem OC technisch sollte sich noch ein bisschen mehr als bei der Standartversion machen lassen!!!

@xTc: Du brauchst auch immer ein schwarzes PCB


----------



## orca113 (15. Februar 2009)

xTc schrieb:


> Da wäre mir aber eine XFX GTX260 Black Edition lieber. Allein schon wegen dem schwarzem PCB.
> 
> 
> Gruß


 
aber der Name dieser Karte ist unschlagbar : Goes Like Hell


----------



## push@max (15. Februar 2009)

orca26 schrieb:


> aber der Name dieser Karte ist unschlagbar : Goes Like Hell



Es gab bzw. gibt auch Rechner von Fujitsu Siemens mit der Bezeichnung "from hell" 

Ich finde die Bezeichnung gut, wenn die Hardware entsprechend ist.


----------



## matti30 (15. Februar 2009)

die EVGA´s sind mit schwarzem PCB ausgestattet, ja auch in der 55nm Version. Die GLH würde ich mir aber nicht kaufen. Die hat ja sogar nen rotes PCB..*fg


----------



## xTc (19. Februar 2009)

Update:

Mittlerweile ist die Gainward GTX260 Golden Sample für ca. 220,00 Euro lieferbar:

Gainward GTX260 Golden Sample im PCGH-Preisvergleich

Anmerkung: Dabei handelt es sich hier um die _Gainward GTX260 Golden Sample_, nicht um die _Gainward GTX260 Golden Sample - Goes like Hell_.

Die normale GTX260 Golden Sample hat den gleichen Kühler, taktet aber nur mit 625MHz (GPU) 1.100MHz (Speicher) und 1.242MHz (Shader).


----------

